# Aide pour test alim/batterie PB Titanium 400



## hypo (26 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

nouveau sur le forum (voir présentation) j'espère poster correctement. (indulgence de rigueur, lecteur(trice)!)

Voilà, mon Titanium (G4/400Mhz/256Mo/20Go/DVD/152) refuse de démarrer.

Aucun signe de charge de la batterie (les leds restent éteintes quand j'appuie sur le bouton de la batterie). D'où vient le problème ? Adaptateur secteur - Batterie - Connection interne prise secteur/fiches de l'emplacement ??? 

J'aimerai bien savoir et pour cela tester ces éléments. 

Dans mon environnement personne ne possède ce matériel et en boutique, rien que le devis coûterait quasiment le prix de la machine (sans garanti de résultat).

J'habite Paris 10, dans le courant du mois à venir je sillonnerai la Loire-Atlantique (Nantes ; Saint Herblain, Clisson, Saint Philbert dGL, la Baule) et pousserai même jusqu'en Vendée (la Roche s/ Yon). 

Donc, s'il se trouvait quelqu'un(e) dans ces aires possèdant un matériel similaire qui permettait de procéder aux-dits tests... (ou m'indiquer une boutique ad hoc)

Précisions : la dernière fois que ce Mac à tourné c'était début 2004...

Merci.


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Août 2009)

*Précisions : la dernière fois que ce Mac à tourné c'était début 2004...
*
Le problème se situe là. Cela peut se confirmer si la led du chargeur s'allume rouge (pas le orange habituel) Sur ces bon vieux Ti de première génération, au bout de quelque temps (voir années sans inactivité la pile de la PRAM/PMU se décharge trop et provoque un faux contacte pour cela rien de plus simple démonter le Mac (8 vis cruciforme dessous) soulever le lecteur DVD et débrancher et rebrancher la fiche du connecteur des piles PRAM (marron) 

Un petit tutoriel en vidéo : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1E5HGieZ_s 

Voila ! Sinon il peut avoir plein d'autre problème, mais celui là me parai le plus cohérent alim HS ou batterie en cours circuit, contacts ram oxydés, étage alim HS ...


----------



## hypo (27 Août 2009)

-Oldmac-

MERCI! 

2'24'' sur la video, presque 1h chez moi, mais un Mac ressucité, Alléluia!!!

Notes : chez moi il n'y avait ni led rouge, ni orange (aucune en fait). Pas de lumière non plus au niveau de la prise d'alimentation (connection au PB).

Une fois remonté, batterie en place, sur secteur, Oh merveille, un son enfouit dans ma mémoire rayonne dans la pièce. Sur l'écran, une jolie petite planète bleue dans un cadre carré remplacé bientôt par une icône dossier avec le symbole OS et un point d'interrogation qui clignote. 
 
Pas de système installé sur ma machine ??? ça me laisse dubitatif. Mes cds d'install sont à la campagne, auprès d'un bon vieux 7300PPC toujours opérationnel. Le seul OS dont je dispose ici est un Tiger et là, j'ose pas (sur 400Mhz/512Mo, quand même...). Donc, pour l'instant, je range la machine (enfin, pas tout de suite, je veux réentendre encore ce son délicieux).

Pour la petite histoire :
- fin sept 2003, je dépose la machine chez IC computer Nantes pour plantes et problèmes d'affichages récurrents. il me la rende contre 120 euros avec mention "Suppression Virus WM.Marker.J" sur la facture (mes archives/factures sont sous FileMaker :rateau
- Novembre, retour des problèmes d'affichages qui vont croissant au point que je me souviens avoir passé décembre le cd d'install/récupération toujours à portée de main.
- IC computer ne me propose qu'une chose : envoyé la machine en Hollande après versement de 600euros sans la moindre assurance que le problème soit résolu de façon pérenne !!! Je n'en peux plus, je n'ai pas de quoi jouer à ce poker ni de quoi m'offrir un nouveau Mac.
- 23 janvier 2004, me voici tournevis à la main montant mon premier PC, en route pour des mois à m'arracher les cheveux (jusqu'à ce que je trouve un logiciel qui me permette de créer un cd d'installation XP personnalisée!!!). Quoique qu'ayant fini par maîtriser XP (suffisament pour mon utilisation), je suis toujours resté nostalgique de ma période Mac - et j'ai encore pas mal de données importantes sous cette plateforme, consultables via le 7300 (qui accuse un peu son âge, quand même).
- Août 2009, je ressors le PB du placard et fais l'acquisition d'un PM G4 avec la ferme intention de l'utiliser comme "centre diagnostic" pour le PB et comme passerelle entre l'ancien monde (le 7300) et le futur (peut être un Mac Intel en fin d'année )
- Durant tout ce temps, dès que je passais devant un magasin arborant une pomme je rentrais.  Jamais aucun ne m'a proposé de solution pertinente (soit dépôt avec paiement préalable d'une somme hors de proportion avec le prix de la machine, soit "ne vous aventurez pas à le réparer, trop compliqué, jetez-le, chez nous de préférence, pour recyclage écolo..."). Pas convaincu.

Voilà, voilà, encore (immense!) merci Oldmac.


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Août 2009)

De rien, j'étais presque sûr que ce sois ça, c'est le problème des Titanium, sinon moi j'ai Tiger sur mon Ti 500 Mhz avec 192 de ram alors sur le 400 avec 512 de ram, ça marchera nickel, sinon quand tu la démonter , as tu vérifier si le DD était bien branché ? Pas de bruit suspect venant du DD ?

Sinon tu seras peut être amener a refaire la manip si tu laisse le Ti sans alim secteur durant trop longtemps ... sinon change la pile PRAM

Sinon le Ti est la plus belle machine fabriqué par Apple :love:

Voila !


----------



## hypo (27 Août 2009)

Zut, je viens d'effacer mon texte.
Je reprends en plus bref :
DD bien fixé et bien branché : oui, j'ai tenté de l'extraire dans la perspective de le changer car 20Go me font tout drôle (voir ma config. PC non compris les DD ext.)
Risque de récidive : maintenant que tu m'as enseigné comment faire, je n'ai plus peur 
Tiger sur mon Ti : dès que je peux.
Piles : of course!
La plus belle machine, oh oui, oh oui!!!
(faudra que je post des photos d'ailleurs : dans le genre baroudeur il y a pire mais le mien ne serait pas forcément ridicule)
A+ et merci encore.

P.S.: Comment indiquer qu'un post est résolu ?


----------

